# New group



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I've started it earlier today but though I've expected us to grow in power and take control over the forum right away, we still don't have even hundred of members.

http://www.talkclassical.com/groups/geezers.html

I invite all who feel they belong in this group to join it.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmmm.... I'm tempted....


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

As a registered geezer of the elder persuasion, I felt it my duty to join. No black helicopters so far.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Are Geezer-esses... allowed to join?


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

With that name how can I say no?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

What are some benefits for joining the group?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What are some benefits for joining the group?


Be part of the elite group. We know everything.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Another day, another Black Sabbath reference.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What are some benefits for joining the group?


Geezers are renowned for overestimating their wisdom. creaky joints, crankiness and bad breath. If misery actually loves company, there's your benefit.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll join, just give me a minute . . . 

"Hey you kids, get off of my lawn!"


----------

